# Wir suchen Dich!



## Peter_Piper (15. August 2019)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, was für Stilblüten es in Zukunft hier zu lesen gibt.


----------



## phirania (15. August 2019)

Könnte mitunter doch recht intressant werden....


----------



## rippi (15. August 2019)

Wow, endlich wird über die Fischarten berichtet, die mich interessieren!!!


----------



## Salt (15. August 2019)

Tja, zu spät.....hab's schon im Form gepostet
@ Malta - Der Tourguide

Aber ihr dürft es trotzdem auf der Startseite veröffentlichen wenn ihr wollt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. August 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Tja, zu spät.....hab's schon im Form gepostet
> @malta - Der Tourguide
> 
> Aber ihr dürft es trotzdem auf der Startseite veröffentlichen wenn ihr wollt



DA IST JA SCHON DER ERSTE AUTOR!!! GENIAL!
Sehr gerne @Salt . Du weißt doch, wen Du anschreiben musst... Wir haben doch schon über sowas gequatscht und was von Dir auf der Startseite geteilt! Lass mal per PN schnacken. Ich lass Dir was zukommen


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. August 2019)

@rippi: welche denn? Meerjungfrauen?


----------



## rippi (15. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> @rippi: welche denn? Meerjungfrauen?


Das wirst du sehen, wenn meine GENIALEN Beiträge veröffentlicht werden. Die werden genial.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. August 2019)

Hoffentlich hat bis dahin die AB-Redaktion die Ehrennadeln besorgt!


----------



## rippi (15. August 2019)

Das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## Salt (15. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Das wirst du sehen, wenn meine GENIALEN Beiträge veröffentlicht werden. Die werden genial.


Moorforellen


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2019)

Aber die Ehrennadel wäre unvollständig ohne Konterfei des rippis! Also sollte rippi ein schönes Bild von sich raussuchen und den Kollegen zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also sollte rippi ein schönes Bild von sich raussuchen


Nicht eins, sondern drei. Diese werden den AB-Usern vorgestellt, welche dann abstimmen können, welches Konterfei auf die Ehrennadel kommt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. August 2019)

Echt jetzt? 

Ich hatte mehr darauf spekuliert, dass die Figur "der kackende Storch" abgebildet würde.


----------



## Andal (15. August 2019)

Von mir aus gerne. Die Tantiemen gehen natürlich brutto für netto an mich - eh klar.


----------



## Bilch (17. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Das wirst du sehen, wenn meine GENIALEN Beiträge veröffentlicht werden. Die werden genial.


Wenn die mindestens halb so gut sein werden, wie Dein Bericht von dem Fusel in der Badewanne, dann freue ich mich jetzt schon


----------

